# Product photography lens question



## yubnub (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi,

I understand this is a question that has been asked before and that there are no simple answers to it.

I have just brought a Canon EOS 40D with the standard kit lens (18-55)

I have so far managed to get some fairly good product shote with this, however they are just lacking a bit of sharpness and crispness.

The items that I will mostly be shooting are small ish ranging from aroud the size of a fist up to the size of a shoe box.

I have read in past posts that people have recommended various lenses, however i would be grateful if anyone could give their recommendations along with exactly what that lens is capable/best suited to shooting.  Also any explanation on the "nmbers" of the lens would be a great help in my understanding.

I have read and watched a lot of videos and posts about lens marking/numbers, but applying that information when im looking at sites with lenses is a bit overwhelming.

I may well try to rent a lens or 2 based on the recomendations you may have, however I would like an unbiased "starting point" rather than just strolling in the shop.

Tilt shift lenses etc are all a bit above my budget and skill set, so I guess I am looking at the more normal lens type,


Thanks in advance for any input,

cheers,

anthony


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Nov 8, 2013)

There are multiple threads with a million different opinions.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/search.php?searchid=2928783


----------



## yubnub (Nov 8, 2013)

hi,

thanks for the link - although it takes me to a page not found page.

cheers,

anthony


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Nov 8, 2013)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nikon-lenses/343127-lens-suggestions.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum/252143-lens-product-photography.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ew-product-photography-not-sure-lens-use.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/beyond-basics/220497-best-lens-product-shots.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...6-new-lens-product-photography-nikon-d80.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...hy/121533-what-lense-do-you-use-products.html


----------



## tirediron (Nov 8, 2013)

The 18-55 should be just fine; stop down to f8, mount your camera on a tripod. Are you sure your focus is spot on?


----------



## yubnub (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks for the links and the responses,



tirediron said:


> The 18-55 should be just fine; stop down to f8, mount your camera on a tripod. Are you sure your focus is spot on?



I beleive my focus is ok.

Up till now (more than anything) I have been concentrating on getting my white back ground correct.  Could it be a case that although I now have a nice 255,255,255 BG - I could be blowing out the edges of the image?

I iwll attamt some more shote then perhaps post them up so people can take a look,

thanks,

anthony


----------



## Ihatemymoney (Nov 9, 2013)

yubnub said:


> Thanks for the links and the responses,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are you photographing ?


----------

